# Do or Don't Adding KMC Missing Link for the Timing Chain - Trek T900 2016



## workbench (Mar 6, 2017)

My mountain bike's SRAM chain comes with a removable/reusable link. I I find it really easy to remove and clean my chain. So I was thinking of adding a KMC missing link to my timing chain on my Trek Tandem T900 KMC Chain. 

Does anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Why not? I've used quick-links for years and never had a problem. If you remove and refit them multiple times they'll get loose and can open when you don't want them to but other than that. They seem to be more reliable than joining a chain the old way. Maybe just my experience but I certainly wouldn't hesitate to use one.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Our sync chain uses two SRAM Powerlinks every time. Have one on the drive chain as well. I've never had a problem with the SRAM master links. I also carry old ones in the pack in case I (or someone else) need a quick, trail-side repair.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Okayfine said:


> Our sync chain uses two SRAM Powerlinks every time. Have one on the drive chain as well. I've never had a problem with the SRAM master links. I also carry old ones in the pack in case I (or someone else) need a quick, trail-side repair.


Same story. 
Never have had a problem on any bike with the sram or KMC quick links.


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

reamer41 said:


> Same story.
> Never have had a problem on any bike with the sram or KMC quick links.


Same here....been using them since they came out....what, 25 years ago??


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

DrMarkR said:


> Same here....been using them since they came out....what, 25 years ago??


Is it that long?


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Is it that long?


Our coupled Santana quad had them (thank God!) and we got it in April of 2000, and I'm almost certain I had them on the tandem and some singles before that? Remember the the early style that had a faceplate you had to finagle to get on? Sucked compared to the current type that we have now...


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Not tandem, but my singlespeed (similar chainline reqs) has 3 quick links in it and has for a while now. At one time I was literally running like 3 25-30 link 'fragments' from SRAM-an 870, an 850, and a chunk of KMC 8.93... because, reasons. It wasn't on long, but it didn't fail. It was just janky. 
I feel like a non-shifting chain is the perfect place for quick links because it never goes slack, and there's no side load from moving on a cassette.


----------

